# 16 inch bike OK for girl 5'9" ?



## Bluemaxx (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all. I was thinking about getting a new mountain bike for my wife and was wondering if a 16" MTB bike that is WSD is too small for her? Any feedback is greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Hmmm, good question*

I'm 5'9"; be very wary of women-specific bikes for a woman that tall; most come only in XS, S, and Medium sizes. Carefully check the Web site for sizing specifics and recommendations. 
With that said, I have the Santa Cruz Juliana hard tail (commuter bike these days) that is a great fit (even though I have a long torso), and the Santa Cruz folks claim the Juliana full suspension bike will fit a woman up to 6' tall. Specialized has a Women's Epic Comp in a large; their specs are in metric, though, so don't know the frame specs in inches.

I have demo'd quite a few "regular" bikes and hated that the top tube stretched me out too much, although some people prefer that. Currently, I have a Titus Racer X (small frame) and it works great. I am right on the divide between a medium frame and a small for a Titus -- could go either way.

You'll also see a bazillion recommendations on this site to have her ride it first to see what she really like and what feels best before buying (if possible -- not every body has a well-stocked LBS close by).

Hope this helps and good for you to get her a bike!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I just fit 4 High School girls*

They are 5" 4 " - 5" 6", 3 with "average proportions" and one with "short " legs on both WSD and "Mens" bikes. All 15s. The "short" legged girl is on a 15" WSD.

Any of my boys at 5' 9" are on 17/18s. A "growing" kid at 5"10 is on a 19.

It must be admitted that some of these fits are a convenience for our fleet and that adaptations are made with stems. I doubt that any of these are perfect fits. Fit is something, at this age and level of experience, musculature, and stamina, that must evolve with the rider. They still ride upright and straight-armed. They are still on platform peddles and that puts their foot in a different position, too.

Having said that I have had numerous opportunities to ride parallel pathways and watch these girls ride. Fit is pretty damned good.

If possible take your wife to the shop and see what she looks like on the bike. Or look at her on another bike and see what it looks like. Otherswise you are just guessing.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Bluemaxx said:


> Hi all. I was thinking about getting a new mountain bike for my wife and was wondering if a 16" MTB bike that is WSD is too small for her? Any feedback is greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


why not take your wife to a bike shop and let her try out some bikes to figure out what size fits her.

there are too many factors that go into fit on a bike for anyone to give you any sort of reliable information in response to your question.

rt


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

*bike size, fit*

I agree with *rt*, best to have her try some - fit-wise and, optimally, from riding them. Not much of a surprise that way, but that's what I'd do.

I haven't bought a frame for a few years, but in the past:
- How frames are measured differed from manufacturer to manufacturer, sometimes substantially. A 16" frame from one company (women-specific or otherwise) isn't necessarily the same as a 16" frame from another. 
- 3" of clearance above the top tube was suggested as a guideline. Some guys have a lot more. That makes standover height/leg length an important factor. Personally I like to be able to jump off the bike quickly, when I need to, so I like a good amount of clearance, plus I like the handling of a smaller bike. 
- Regarding fit, upper body length relative to top-tube length is important, and differs among women.

Good luck!


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm about 5ft7" (169cm) and comfortably on a 16" Giant Trance. Previously I owned a 17" specialized Hardrock and it was marginally on the too big side for me.
I tend to think she would be fine on a 16" (or smaller size bike) but is probably on the borderline where she could go either way depending on her preferance.

Smaller is lighter, but if she's never ridden a good bike then I imagine it's probably hard for her to know what is really suitable anyway until she gets some riding time or tries different sizes and types of bikes.

Buy a little toy bike and give it to her as a present along with a card explaining what the real prezzie is, then take her out shopping for the real thing.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Take her shopping, let her pick, then let the LBS size her... it's fun to shop for a new bike, and you'd know you're getting the right size for her. If I were in her shoes, I'd appreciate that more than having someone choose a bike for me, hoping it'll fit.


----------

